
Still Logged In: What Social VR and AR Can Learn from MMOs [video] - smacktoward
https://vimeo.com/208372546
======
smacktoward
Since the page doesn't really call out who's speaking, the presenter is Raph
Koster, who has a long history designing online games (including _Ultima
Online_ and _Star Wars Galaxies_ ) and writing about game design theory.

[https://www.raphkoster.com/about-raph/](https://www.raphkoster.com/about-
raph/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raph_Koster](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raph_Koster)

~~~
gramstrong
I was glad to see that Raph Koster is still puttering about. Star Wars
Galaxies soaked up many hours of my time as a teenager.

------
delias_
Having worked at an MMO dev, I think this talk's praises and criticisms are
all super on point. The social stereotypes of tech are I think even more
pronounced in the games industry, and it would be super if everyone were this
conscientious and their companies empowered all employees to have a voice
about this kind of thing.

The pitfalls can so easily slip through into emerging social media forms.
Making aware the lessons learned from the pioneering days of social videogames
is definitely not an easy thing to do simply due to the elitism and
proprietary nature prevalent in the games industry.

------
news_to_me
Fantastic video. As an industry it seems like we tend not to focus on the
ethical implications of our work as much as we should. Zuck's response to the
speaker (if true) is reprehensible.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
> “What ethical implications?”

I burst out laughing at that. It ought not to surprise me that Mr. Zuckerberg
is like that, and yet.

------
Eyght
I wonder if future popular virtual worlds won't go more towards the 'abandon
all hope ye who enter here'-kind of route. That being said, the premise of
setting up AI Police in games to avoid abuse seems like an amazing project to
work on.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Google, Facebook etc are surely essentially already trying to build “AI
police” to cut moderation costs.

------
mihaich
This is an unbelievable good video. I just created an account here to say
"thank you for sharing it!".

------
fanzhang
Does anyone have a transcript of this video?

